# Bulk Salt By the Barge Load



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

We have just secured 7 barges of salt that will be in Lemont, IL by the second week of December it is being sold on a first come first serve basis. the price is $120 per ton and a barge is loaded to aproximatly 1500 tons.

Half due upon ordering and the other half due when the barge is loaded in New Orleans
Minimum order is 1 Barge Load..
Also available in St. Louis
If interested call
314-614-2100
ASI Management
www.saltbin.com


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

see now thats what im talking about... that $120 , thats picked , not delivered?


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

yes you would have to pick it up.
Rick


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

do you have any connection on trucking? my other supplies deliver it for me... no semi here


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

Ya I can get trucks for you. Give me a call


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

ill keep it in mind, im not looking to buy that much , but if you get a few ppl , that want less let me know. im sure trucking it wouldnt be chao at all, your about 2 hrs from me


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

wow $90,000.00 now and $90,000.00 in 10 weeks let me get my check book.
Oh and let me call 30 semi trains to haul it
What a deal


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Superior L & L;601599 said:


> wow $90,000.00 now and $90,000.00 in 10 weeks let me get my check book.
> Oh and let me call 30 semi trains to haul it
> What a deal


well if you need that much maybe it is -


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

what kind of barge only holds 1500 ton?????? sounds like a scam...


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Jay brown;601663 said:


> what kind of barge only holds 1500 ton?????? sounds like a scam...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Chunks and powder, solar salt that goes through the spreader fast, right?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

cet;601717 said:


> That's what I was thinking.


hey cet this is crazy!!!!!!!1500 ton on a barge??......o i'll take a load, lets see here, let me get $90,000 in cash and give it to someone i've never done business W/ before for a down payment on salt that i wont get till December...


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

not sure where Lemont IL is but the river closes here long before then


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I have 150 tons in the shed now. 10 times that is a pretty small boat.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

i used to know, how much should a barge hold?

if i had $180,000 to prepay for salt i think i would just retire


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Well not the first time I've been wrong.

http://www.caria.org/barges_tugboats.html


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

cretebaby;601783 said:


> not sure where Lemont IL is but the river closes here long before then


Lemont is by Joliet. They move alot of grain threw there boys. If the rivers freeze up, it is usually not till Jan/Feb if they even do. Last season they did in Jan.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

T-MAN;601895 said:


> Lemont is by Joliet. They move alot of grain threw there boys. If the rivers freeze up, it is usually not till Jan/Feb if they even do. Last season they did in Jan.


I sure it is different south of here but the river gets closed, for service to the locks and damns, not necessarily because of freeze up


----------



## rnblase (Jan 13, 2002)

These are river barges they hold 1500 to 1600 tons. I believe you were thinking of a Vessel that holds 40,000 tons. We bought two of them and out of the 80,000 tons we only have 10,500 tons left = 7 barges. So if think this is a scam then just buy salt from your normal supplier.
We try to offer the best product that is available at good prices for our customers. I can not help that the major salt producers have cut most of the contractors off this year and you are left buying salt for as high as $160 per ton. Last year I was selling salt for $52 per ton in the St. Louis area this year it is $115 per ton. as far as the shortage goes there is plenty of salt out west and in other country's, the part that drives up the cost is the shipping. 

Thanks
Rick
ASI Management


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

for any one that want a PDF version of what cet posted on barges here u go


----------



## Kevin Kendrick (May 3, 2007)

Wow, this whole salt thing is going crazy!! I have spoken to (2) contractors here that pre-bought salt this year for $60 & $69 per ton, delivered. I guess the shortage really has impacted the pricing. The problem now is that they cant get the remaining loads of salt that they prepaid for.


----------

